# help for study field



## unitedred (Jan 18, 2019)

hello all
might be this query count silly question but it has urgent level of importance for me
in previous thread i asked a query and i got answer around university degree
Now i have two crucial Questions please as you can help me...thanks in advance

1-for master degree either i can start from NOC type 0 or A it's under my hand 
will my study field can affect on *My process* without having valid job offer [just by immigration procedure ] OR NOT ? i mean type 0 has any different in respect of other NOC type A or B 
My question back just only for immigration process not finding job or continue study in future

2- in My country there are around 10 master degree starting with managing of ...
for example

Entrepreneurship [ area of interest ] Electronic business 
Business Management [ area of interest ] e-commerce
IT Management [area of interest ] advanced Information Systems
IT management [area of interest ] Electronic Business
Business Management [area of interest ] Information technology systems
Business Management [area of interest ] Technology 

and 2 others in engineering field 
IT engineer
Computer engineer [area of interest ] software

But i am not sure while i translate and send it to *WES ECA* we have such this in Canada[might be] , what (is /are) your *suggestion to me* ? can i verify them or which you think can be better for 2 years 
*just i want for immigration nothing more *


thanks and regards


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

unitedred said:


> hello all
> might be this query count silly question but it has urgent level of importance for me
> in previous thread i asked a query and i got answer around university degree
> Now i have two crucial Questions please as you can help me...thanks in advance
> ...


Do you expect us to know what that means? Explain things when you ask a question.




> it's under my hand







> will my study field can affect on *My process* without having valid job offer [just by immigration procedure ] OR NOT ?







> i mean type 0 has any different in respect of other NOC type A or B


Again, what does that even mean?





> 2- in My country there are around 10 master degree starting with managing of ...
> for example
> 
> Entrepreneurship [ area of interest ] Electronic business
> ...


Suggestion for what?





> can i verify them or which you think can be better for 2 years
> *just i want for immigration nothing more *
> 
> 
> thanks and regards


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Unitedred, I suggest you first start improving your English, because also I don't have a clue what you are talking about. Your English skills don't seem to be good enough to either successfully complete a Masters degree in Canada, or to be successful in landing a job at mangers level/masters degree level.


----------



## unitedred (Jan 18, 2019)

no sir it's not related too much to English level
it was an easy question 
anyway ok i ask more clearly thanks


----------



## unitedred (Jan 18, 2019)

colchar said:


> Do you expect us to know what that means? Explain things when you ask a question.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jobs has system to classifying called NOC : 0 , A, B,....
Does NOC 0 has any different with NOC A in Immigrant process,for example carry more score or affect your procedure ?


question 2 was : which of those university study field needs more based on NOC type in Canada 
2147 (computer has NOC skill level of* A*)
Legislators has NOC skill level *0* 



thanks
sorry for making confuse


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

You can think whatever you want regarding your level of English, but I can guarantee you, yours needs a lot of improvement. (mine isn't perfect, but it's good enough to get a decent job, one working for Employment Ontario, assisting people in finding employment).


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

unitedred said:


> no sir it's not related too much to English level


Yes actually, it is. You clearly don't have the English skills required to emigrate to Canada.




> it was an easy question


Not the way it was phrased.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

unitedred said:


> jobs has system to classifying called NOC : 0 , A, B,....


We have no idea what NOC 0< A, and B are. We do not have this information memorized.




> Does NOC 0 has any different with NOC A in Immigrant process



Huh?




> for example carry more score or affect your procedure ?


What procedure?





> question 2 was : which of those university study field needs more based on NOC type in Canada



Huh? This makes no sense.




> 2147 (computer has NOC skill level of* A*)


Again, we have no idea what those are.




> Legislators has NOC skill level *0*
> 
> Legislators? What do members of government have to do with this?


----------



## unitedred (Jan 18, 2019)

from my perspective your not stand in level to pick holes from anyone or fussy 
just if in case You know answer do it otherwise it's not correct way specify who can apply and vice versa
and be care please i will not act out based on Your idea or suggestion 
thanks dear


----------



## unitedred (Jan 18, 2019)

colchar said:


> We have no idea what NOC 0< A, and B are. We do not have this information memorized.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

unitedred said:


> from my perspective your not stand in level to pick holes from anyone or fussy
> just if in case You know answer do it otherwise it's not correct way specify who can apply and vice versa
> and be care please i will not act out based on Your idea or suggestion
> thanks dear


This looks like you typed it in your native language and then used Google translate to convert it to English.
Unfortunately - the resultant translation makes absolutely no sense!


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I am sure YOU know what you want to ask, and I am sure that there are people here with the answer to your questions. The PROBLEM is that your English is that bad that we have no idea what your questions exactly arre.
Maybe you can ask one of your friends, one with better English skills, to formulate your questions in real English. That way, you can post them here, and we can answer them.

1) Have you looked at what your Comprehensive Ranking Systems (CRS) score is? Is it enough to enter for Express Entry?
2) In case you want to come and study in Canada: do you have a WES credential evaluation of your current degrees?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

unitedred said:


> from my perspective your not stand in level to pick holes from anyone or fussy


What does that even mean?




> just if in case You know answer do it otherwise it's not correct way specify who can apply and vice versa


Huh?




> and be care please i will not act out based on Your idea or suggestion
> thanks dear


Then why are you asking us?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

unitedred said:


> i'm not impolite like a previous guy just want to fuss and win the CUP
> but 0 A B ...check : https://www.canada.ca/en/immigration-refugees-citizenship/services/immigrate-canada/express-entry/eligibility/find-national-occupation-code.html
> 
> you can find what i meant By skill type 0 and A B C D



I have better things to do than go searching for this information to figure things out for you.




> not just Legislators


Again, what do members of government have to do with this? Do you even know what 'legislators' means?



> i think my question was pretty much straight forward i'm not sure why you confused



And therein lies the problem. You think your questions are straightforward but they are not. Your English skills are so poor that you are unable to communicate properly and therefore your questions make little to no sense.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

It might be a problem with how people are 'judged' in their country of origin, based on their English skills. More than once, I have worked with people who have a Bachelor or Masters degree in English Literature from an Arabic or (east)Indian university, so they think their English skills are excellent. But when they write the CLB test, they don't even score 8 overall. This was really shocking to me!


----------

